# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Оценивание на академических концертах

## Тандрик

Уважаемые коллеги-пианисты. я  работаю в школе искусств. стаж немаленький, но вот какой простой, но вместе с тем, объемный вопрос стал меня мучить... Дело в том, что у нас 12-бальная система оценок. Есть подробная шкала с объяснениями как и за что ставится каждый балл, НО на самом деле после прослушивания пользуемся такими - 11,10,9 и 8.... Обсуждения сводятся к описанию какой ребенок больной, сколько времени тратится на английский, теннис и т.д. В итоге частенько бывает неадекватная оценка, что приводит к спорам и просто к непониманию самих педагогов. Вот я и решила спросить у вас как обстоят дела по поводу оценок. Может кто-то занимался разработкой критериев или расшифровкой это шкалы?

----------


## Кармелита

> Уважаемые коллеги-пианисты. я  работаю в школе искусств. стаж немаленький, но вот какой простой, но вместе с тем, объемный вопрос стал меня мучить... Дело в том, что у нас 12-бальная система оценок. Есть подробная шкала с объяснениями как и за что ставится каждый балл, НО на самом деле после прослушивания пользуемся такими - 11,10,9 и 8.... Обсуждения сводятся к описанию какой ребенок больной, сколько времени тратится на английский, теннис и т.д. В итоге частенько бывает неадекватная оценка, что приводит к спорам и просто к непониманию самих педагогов. Вот я и решила спросить у вас как обстоят дела по поводу оценок. Может кто-то занимался разработкой критериев или расшифровкой это шкалы?


Надо же... моё терпение тоже закончилось после последнего академа, хотя стаж 28лет!!! Как везде есть авторитеты, которым оценки  как раз завышают по разным уважит. причинам!!!!)))смешно...слушать...пока дело не доходит до своих, у меня их 15.а критерии же есть. Откройте с любого конкурса пианистов, там с десяток можно переписать и использовать. Я собираюсь озвучить на ближайшем заседании отдела..и всё должно стать на места.. а вообще, надо иметь 2-3ученика конкурсанта, что поднимет  тебя в глазах коллег и тогда твой голос услышат на обсуждении.

----------


## Тандрик

> ......а критерии же есть. Откройте с любого конкурса пианистов, там с десяток можно переписать и использовать. Я собираюсь озвучить на ближайшем заседании отдела..и всё должно стать на места..


    Вот и я собираюсь как-то более конкретно охарактеризовать каждую оценку, разграничить что и как оценивать, и вообще что обсуждать после игры ребенка!!!!! и вынести это на обсуждение во время последнего заседания отдела. может наши доблестные методисты прислушаются и решат что надо что-то менять иначе уровень никогда не поднимется и так и будем друг другу замазывать глаза.....

----------

